# 8 Vegetable Gardening Tasks Before Going On Vacation



## Beuna (Jul 29, 2009)

Great list!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! What are some of the must-do tasks you do before leaving for a trip?

Tee


----------

